# Would it be wrong to ask aa teacher to switch times of two of their classes?



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

I realize this comes off as self-centered but I initially wasn't going to ask this question until I saw the class time changes.


Only reason I am considering asking now is that they teach multiple classes, and two of them are back to back. With them now being on the same days, and three months away before finalization/set in stone, I was wondering it that's okay to suggest given that it just changed?

Essentially, here's an example. Teacher has her classes on Tues and Thurs, teaches class A at 11 to 12, and class B from 12:15 to 1:15. I'd be asking to switch those two classes...

I don't know if whether or not I know the teacher makes a difference but eh... figured input would be better before just bluntly asking.


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

Where do you live? I'm assuming you're in college? Are you at a large university? How big are the classes? Do you know if it's her that sets the times, or wherever it is she's teaching at that sets the time? I've never heard of anyone asking a teacher to change a class time. I don't really see why she would feel obligated to if one student asked her to. At my college, I think the instructors / professors have somewhat of a say of when they teach, and they teach at times when it works for them. Honestly, if I asked one of my professors to change when they taught a course, even ones that know me and like me, they would probably just laugh. I might understand if it was graduate school and the class size was tiny -- and most of the students had an issue with the time, but I can't see one student asking making a difference.

EDIT: Why do you want them switched?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, exactly ^^^

You can ask/suggest it, sure, but don't expect them to go out of their way just for you. 

From your example, it seems like instead of the back to back order of Class A -> Class B, you want Class B -> Class A? (correct me if I'm wrong). If this is the case, uh... why does it matter?


----------



## Tsaiireii (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe OP is only taking one of those classes but would like them switched because the one he wants does not fit in his schedule?

...It's heavily dependent on class size and how your university is structured, but I'd advise against it unless you can find a large group of people in your same situation. Them changing a time would affect everyone in a course. I can't imagine any of my professors being willing to switch class times for the sake of one student.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

It's mostly because I need to take a particular class and it would fit as opposed to neglecting another class to take the class with said professor. I hope that made sense.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Why are you asking us? In all likelyhood none of us take any classes with you, so the possibility of rescheduling doesn't bother anyone here. Perhaps I've misunderstood your post?

I suppose it could bother your classmates, though. Maybe take it up with the your class rep.?


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Tsaiireii said:


> Maybe OP is only taking one of those classes but would like them switched because the one he wants does not fit in his schedule?
> 
> ...It's heavily dependent on class size and how your university is structured, but I'd advise against it unless you can find a large group of people in your same situation. Them changing a time would affect everyone in a course. I can't imagine any of my professors being willing to switch class times for the sake of one student.


Yeah, That's what I'm getting at.





Cormo said:


> Why are you asking us? In all likelyhood none of us take any classes with you, so the possibility of rescheduling doesn't bother anyone here. Perhaps I've misunderstood your post?
> 
> I suppose it could bother your classmates, though. Maybe take it up with the your class rep.?


I'm asking mainly if it's be wrong to ask, as in I'd be seen as a jerkass for doing so. 


Classes haven't been signed up for yet, so technically theres no classmates to bother.


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd do it.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

HonestAndTrue said:


> I'd do it.



Without worrying about how you came off? Or that it may not result in anything??


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Vexed said:


> Without worrying about how you came off? Or that it may not result in anything??


I'm not looking at people here but paperwork. Changing the values in a couple of columns on a spreadsheet. I wouldn't worry about how I came off. If I want it I'll just ask.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

HonestAndTrue said:


> I'm not looking at people here but paperwork. Changing the values in a couple of columns on a spreadsheet. I wouldn't worry about how I came off. If I want it I'll just ask.


It's not a spreadsheet but I admire your tenacity 

Do you think realistically, given no one has signed up for it yet, that it is possible to have this? Would knowing the teach be a factor in this or not?


----------



## HonestAndTrue (Oct 25, 2012)

Vexed said:


> It's not a spreadsheet but I admire your tenacity
> 
> Do you think realistically, given no one has signed up for it yet, that it is possible to have this? Would knowing the teach be a factor in this or not?


Not enough data. Don't know what you're asking. Is this a "If I'm already in a checkout line do I risk leaving the line to find a shorter one and lose my spot, or do I stay" type question? Teacher could play a factor. Again, was it good, could it be better, will it probably be worse, do I want to find out?

I guess I wouldn't be mulling it over. I'd see Option A and Option B, ask myself which option is better, and take it. (Keep it simple stupid)


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Vexed said:


> I'm asking mainly if it's be wrong to ask, as in I'd be seen as a jerkass for doing so.
> 
> Classes haven't been signed up for yet, so technically theres no classmates to bother.


Oh, I see. Yeah, why not? Send an e-mail, maybe?


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Cormo said:


> Oh, I see. Yeah, why not? Send an e-mail, maybe?


Only reasons I'm hesitant:

1. Seems conceited.
2. I know of the teacher, I feel if the above is how i'm interpreted, could strain what little but good standing I'm currently in with said teacher.
3. Hasn't replied to my last email, asking for clarification regarding some assigned reading (which was sent on a Friday, I suppose since it's a break could be a reason...)


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. What if you asked for a transfer to class A, though?


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Asking to change for one person probably isn't going to get you any results. Besides, I don't know how it works at your university, but my mother is _assigned_ to classes at the community college she works for; she herself has no control over the days or times of said classes. You'd probably have to go to the administration... and refer back to my first point.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Figured it would be futile...


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> Asking to change for one person probably isn't going to get you any results. Besides, I don't know how it works at your university, but my mother is _assigned_ to classes at the community college she works for; she herself has no control over the days or times of said classes. You'd probably have to go to the administration... and refer back to my first point.


Isn't it different given that CCs from State and UC colleges?


----------



## Soul Eater (Jun 6, 2010)

Vexed said:


> Isn't it different given that CCs from State and UC colleges?


They're different in many regards, but as someone who has attended Community Colleges, a Public State University, and a Private University, I think all will be mostly the same regarding this issue -- I don't see one student asking for the class time to be moved accomplishing anything. Again, if we're talking about a graduate class with 5 students and more than one student has a problem with the time, then maybe I could a professor changing a class time. I just don't see it accomplishing what you desire. I wouldn't recommend asking.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Soul Eater said:


> They're different in many regards, but as someone who has attended Community Colleges, a Public State University, and a Private University, I think all will be mostly the same regarding this issue -- I don't see one student asking for the class time to be moved accomplishing anything. Again, if we're talking about a graduate class with 5 students and more than one student has a problem with the time, then maybe I could a professor changing a class time. I just don't see it accomplishing what you desire. I wouldn't recommend asking.


Alrighty, I was told doing it before class reg could help my case but I see your point.


----------

